# Darn heat!



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok you all (well most of you) are over seas from me (im in Australia) talk in Fahrenheit so after using a converter your tanks are 76-86 fahrenheit, thats 24-30 degrees for aussies. now to the point were currently in summer so for the last three months its been cold wet hot dry cold flood etcetc, today and yesterday were HOT im talking 30+ degrees cel. i peeked at neros thermometer earlier and groaned he was registering close to 35 degrees (95 fahrenheit for out of Aust.) and so i tossed a few ice cubes in a ziplock bg and currently floating them in his tank. hes down to bout 28 degrees (bout 82.5 fahrenheit) so im monitoring him earlier he was right at the bottom of his tank under his moss belly touching the bottom, after adding the ice bag hes resting ontop of the moss closer to the ice lol.. so far dastans tanks cooler but its closer to the fan and window, in the air flow. but if he heats up ill ice bag him too...but i dont want to risk wrecking his 7cm wide bubble nest hes built.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope you fix it up in time!

Off-topic: my friend James lives in Melbourne o.o


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i have to be careful how much ice goes in so i dont drop his temp too fast or too low. but he seems happier

off topic: i have friends in texas, canada and all over usa


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I getcha...I'm sure he'll be okay!

OT: I only know James...I live in NY...but yeah he came here for a year of highschool, graduated, then went back. AH MISS HIM. I plan on going to visit in the next couple years =3
also...its summer in australia innit? well...summer weather...i dunno if you guys call it winter still....gah brain hurts. Anywho i find it amusing cuz not only am i sittin in my toasty room while i hope the predicted blizzard cancels my classes, but I'm talking to you at 1AM on wednesday morning...and if i remember itll be something like late wednesday night for you, if not thursday morning?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

scuse my ramble...huge time zone diffs fascinate me >.<


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

it is currently 5:18pm Wednesday evening


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I must admit that I'm really happy that I live in Canada. It's pretty easy to warm something up, but it's very hard to cool something down imo. Good luck with your fish.

But eek, 30 degrees? We get that in the summer, and sometimes warmer too, but I hate it! :shock: Right now it's -22 outside but my fish are at a nice 25/26 degrees.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yup its pretty horrid ive done three ice bag changes now today on Neros tank but he looks happier hes hanging close to the ice bag lol. i wont change it till tomorrow before i go out if i go out i havent decided yet.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We hit 40 degrees a couple of days ago, but none of my tanks were affected by the change in temperature (even if my room felt like the tropics). My heaters just turned themselves off for the day and I wilted away at work. 

Sounds like you're doing everything right with the fan and ice, and hopefully the big heatwave goes away. This time of year always makes me nervous about bushfires.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Im not so worried bout fires as i am the snakes and such outside but MY GOD i cant function with so much heat


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah my tank was way up too. Left my heater unplugged all night and at 6am the water was sitting at 32 degrees (90 farenheit).


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i -hangs head- panic especially with my fish lol


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

PUT HIM IN THE FRIDGE! lol jk jk


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bugger that if ANYONES getting in the fridge ITS ME!


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

hahahah xP i cant believe you live in Australia!!!!!!!! I promised myself when I have the $ thats the first place Im travelling too, that, and New Zealand <3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ha there aint a lot here hey i wont leave oz for the world im happy in my ordinary boring corner of the globe. IF I DID holiday overseas MAYBE canada


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

ehhhhh canada isnt that bad, except for the freezing cold x(


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol idonly be travelling there for snow and one of my mates lives there


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah Australia is a pretty good place to be. I love my beach, my beach house, rainforest just up the road, beautiful rivers... all on my doorstep lol


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

HarleyRigid said:


> Yeah Australia is a pretty good place to be. I love my beach, my beach house, rainforest just up the road, beautiful rivers... all on my doorstep lol



Omg, I wanna live there soooooo badly! x( what I have... 2 feet of snow, farmers fields, and a rundown town lmfao


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

harley makes it sound great lol give me an old farm anyday...........minus the snow of course


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha he leaves out the part about the cyclones, floods, bushfires, locust plagues and drought we also get to experience. Sometimes even in the same year. 

The only thing I hate about Australia is that we don't seem to have the same range of fish/plant species and brands as in America and other countries. It took me a while to track down somewhere online that sold Frogbit in Australia.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL. queensland alones has floods and now the tornado since xmas


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

To all you Aussies; is the weather really that bad? 
I used to live in Canberra and loved every day of it. Winter was 9 - 10 while Summer peaked at 41 and very dry. We had to go to Snowy Mountain to play in the snow or travel to Batesmen Bay to fish at sea. But Canberra's outdoors was magnificent - a Capitol that's not too busy/crowded. I heard things have changed though.


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

BeCkS said:


> ehhhhh canada isnt that bad, except for the freezing cold x(



Is it horrifically stereo-typical that you started that sentence with an "Ehhh"?


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

@littlebettafish we have the same problem in South Africa. As im interested in plants the lack of plant types here brings me to tears hehe, i check the tanks from japan and america and there so many plants i'd love. i'd guess alot of the plants black listed here are black listed by you as well. do you find people are not interested in exporting to you as a single client? i got family in perth by the way ;-)


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> Im not so worried bout fires as i am the snakes and such outside but MY GOD i cant function with so much heat


lol:lol: I haven't laughed all day thank you sounds like its really hot out there hope your fishies are ok.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

cdlourie said:


> Is it horrifically stereo-typical that you started that sentence with an "Ehhh"?



haha you should hear me in person!!


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

BeCkS said:


> haha you should hear me in person!!


I bet. Don't worry, at times, I have a HEAVY Chicago accent.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

lmfaooo


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

cdlourie said:


> Is it horrifically stereo-typical that you started that sentence with an "Ehhh"?


The 'eh' that you're thinking of is usually put at the end of a sentence, not the beginning. ;-)


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

Jupiter said:


> The 'eh' that you're thinking of is usually put at the end of a sentence, not the beginning. ;-)



either part of a sentence


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

California Dude here... Weather here is not too bad. Winter never drops below 40, summers rarely go over 100F. 

Wish I had rainforests in by backyard... All I have is urban sprawl, palm trees, and smog. Oh yeah, and the dry desert hills that I go hiking on. But those are pretty bare and get boring after a while.

It's cold again and I have the flu. And I need to buy a heater for Mogget. *sighs*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Australia is hot or wet simple as that. theres MAYBE 20 good days the entire year


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Whats not to love

My home, my beach and my rainforest.... 


Yeah a little too much rain lately


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im jealous harley


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

OMG HARLEY!!!! your place is so intense! lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

-sniffles- my place aint like that!


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Well ok the rainforest is a 45 min drive away but the rest is at my back door... except for the house of course which contains my back door lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i would hope it contained ur back door LMAO even an hr away is still at ur back door lol


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

lucky lucky LUCKY!


----------

